# ورشة عمل لشرح Management of Structure Projects Using Primavera 6 and Excel 2010



## مهندس من مصر (25 يوليو 2011)

اضيفت للمكتبة بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ع-حاسوبيه-(-تابع-للمكتبة-)/page5#.T-mcL5HdZUk
-------------------------​

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخوه و الاخوات الاعزاء زوار و اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب....

سبق و ان كنت كتبت كذا موضوع عن شرح بريمافيرا أو اكسيل وقد لاقى اعجاب بعضكم ....

ففكرت انى اعمل كورس كامل عن ادارة المشروعات من الالف الى الياء من اول ما تاخد كراسة الكميات B.O.Q و تبتدى تدرس المشروع و تطلع الانشطه و تعمل برنامج زمنى مفصل و تقارير متابعه الى ان ينتهى المشروع (طبعا على حسب خبرتى المتواضعه)

وطبعا الكورس هيكون مبنى على مشروع حقيقى يعنى تطبيق عملى مش مجرد اوامر فى البريمافيرا او الاكسيل .....يعنى الخطوات من البدايه و لما نريد عمل شىء بالبريمافيرا او الاكسيل هنشرح عليها كاداه من ادوات ادارة المشروعات.

وبعدين قولت طيب ما نعمل ورشة عمل نحط فيها كل خبراتنا .... قد اكون مميز فى جزئيه معينه فاشرحها و غيرى مميز فى جزئيه احسن منى ممكن يعدل عليا او يشرحها هوه ونعمل عمل احترافى يحتوى على جميع خبراتنا جميعا يكون متوفر للجميع بدون مقابل

ودى محتويات الكورس :
Table of *******s:
1-	Introduction
2-	Why Project Management?
3-	What is the different between scheduler and planner?
4-	General Definitions you should be aware of it.
5-	What are the *******s of the project management plan?
4.1- Develop Project Charter
4.2- Identify Stakeholders
4.3- Collect Requirements
4.4- Define Scope
4.5- Create WBS
4.6- Define Activities
4.7- Estimate Activity Resources
4.8- Estimate Activity Duration
4.9- Sequence Activities
4.10- Develop Schedule Using Primavera P6
4.11- Develop Human Resource Plan Using Primavera P6
4.12- Determine Project Cash Flow Using Primavera P6 & Excel
4.13- Plan Procurements Using Primavera P6 & Excel
6-	Monitor and Control Project Work
7-	Close Project Or Phase

*و ان شاء الله هيكون نظام الكورس كالتالى :-*

1- كتاب يحتوى على شرح و تعريفات الكورس (سوف يتم تحديث الكتاب محاضره بمحاضره اخذين فى الاعتبار كل ملاحاظتكم و ارائكم)

2- فيدوهات شرح للكورس (سوف تكون هناك محاضرات اونلاين سيتم اخباركم بمواعيدها + كيفية الدخول اليها ليتم الشرح و الرد الفورى على الاسئله بالاضافه الى رفع المحاضرات على قناه خاصه على اليوتيوب لتكون مرجع للجميع)

3- قاموس انجليزى عربى لكل المفردات الموجوده بالكورس ( لان الكتاب هيكون بالانجليزى و الفيديو شرح بالعربى) وده هيعلمك كمان اهم المصطلحات الى ممكن تقابلك


*انا ذكرت فى رابط الموضوع ان ده ورشة عمل ....بمعنى ان انا محتاج متطوعين لعمل التالى :-
(سيتم ذكر اسماء و ادوار المتطوعين فى كتاب الكورس تقديرا لجهودهم)*

1- مراجعه لغويه للغه الانجليزيه فى الكورس

2- عمل تحديث لملف القاموس بكل ما ياتى فى الكتاب

3- بعد مشاهدة الشرح تقديم اقتراحات و افكار جديده و التصحيح فى المعلومات ان لزم الامر

4- مراجعة التدريبات العمليه التى سيتم اعطائها للمتدربين

*طيب ....متحمس ؟؟؟؟؟ اتفضل الخطوات اللازمه للاشتراك فى الكورس سواء متدرب أو مشارك*

1- اشترك فى جروب الكورس علشان نبعتلك مواعيد المحاضرات الاونلاين والتدريبات

http://groups.google.com/group/hanyplanning

الجروب يتطلب اذن للتسجيل منعا للسبام .... فقط اكتب ورشة عمل لشرح Management of Structure Projects Using Primavera 6 and Excel 2010 وانا هضيفك

2- اشترك فى قناة اليوتيوب الخاصه بالكورس والخاصه بمحتويات الكورس فقط علشان لو فاتك محاضره اونلاين و تكون مرجع ليك

http://www.youtube.com/user/hanyplanning

3- لو عندك حساب على سكاى بى ضيفنى عندك و هبعتلكم على الجروب امتى هكون اونلاين علشان لو حد عنده اى استفسار يتصل بيا وانا اجاوبه ان شاء الله
hany.planning

4- حمل رابط متجدد للكتاب سيتم اضافة محاضره بمحاضره فيه وسيتم مراجعته من قبل حضراتكم باستمرار للتصحيح
رابــــط متجـــدد للكتـــــــــــــاب

5- حمل رابط متجدد للقاموس سيتم تحديثه دائما بجديد محتويات الكورس من كلمات و تعريفات
رابـــط القـــاموس


وسيكون هذا الموضوع فى منتدانا العظيم لاستقبال اقتراحاتاكم و ارائكم بخصوص الشرح و افكاركم فى اخراج هذا العمل التطوعى على افضل صوره

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله لك مهندس من مصر و ياريت تضافر الجهود لنجاج هذه الورشة بإذن الله


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (25 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة لابد من تضافر الجهود ..... الموضوع هيكون كبير مش مجرد شرح بريمافيرا فقط 

وبعدين المهندس هانى فى الموضوع طالب متطوعين ....... اين من يقول ها انا ذا 

على العموم يا هندسة انا اول المتطوعين معاك فى هذا العمل الرائع ...... يا جماعة الموضوع ممكن يوصل لأنه يكون 
بمثابة ماجستير فى التخطيط والمتابعة ...... جهودكم معانا ..... يدا بيد ...... نسعى لنجاح هذا .. المشروع العملاق 

تحياتى للجميع 

وشكر خاص للمهندس هانى .... على هذا العمل الرائع ..... وعلى قبوله لانضمامة لأكاديمية الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد



.


----------



## magnum1272003 (25 يوليو 2011)

ما شاء الله فكرة رائعة جدا جدا وأنا معكم إن شاء الله


----------



## mostafa elkadi (25 يوليو 2011)

بجد فكرة ومجهود رائع .....جزاكم الله خيرا وانا معكم من المتطوعين


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (25 يوليو 2011)

المهندس احمد صبرى فينك .....


----------



## Yahia86 (25 يوليو 2011)

*فكرة رائعه جدا اخي الكريم*

فكرة رائعه جدا اخي الكريم وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

وان شاء الله اكون متابع معاك .. اقترح ايضا ان يكون هناك جروب للتعريفات الخاصه بالـ pmbok وترجمه التعريف كامل للعربي .


----------



## semba_18 (25 يوليو 2011)

توكل على الله وصصح النية علشان ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ويبقى موضوع رائع


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (25 يوليو 2011)

*مهندس يحي بالفعل فى دورة مجانية لايف فى الـ pmp*



Yahia86 قال:


> فكرة رائعه جدا اخي الكريم وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> 
> وان شاء الله اكون متابع معاك .. اقترح ايضا ان يكون هناك جروب للتعريفات الخاصه بالـ pmbok وترجمه التعريف كامل للعربي .



مهندس يحي بالفعل فى دورة مجانية لايف فى الـ PMP مش مجرد تعاريف فقط 
على هذا الرابط 
http://www1.aldarayn.com/index.php


----------



## مهندس من مصر (25 يوليو 2011)

semba_18 قال:


> توكل على الله وصصح النية علشان ربنا يكرمنا جميعا ويبقى موضوع رائع



شكرا لمرورك ...بس عندى استفسار ,,,, حضرتك تقصد ايه بصحح النيه ؟؟؟


----------



## اوبي123 (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اخي الكريم اشكرك على دعوتي لهذه الورشة وانا سعيد جدا جدا واتشرف بأن اكون من اوائل المشاركين فيها واتمنى ان اكون من اكثر المستفيدين منها ان شاء الله واتمنى اخي الكريم ان تعجل لنا بهذه الدورة .
عندما قمت بالتسجيل في القروب جاءتني الرسالة التالية
*You cannot view the group's ******* or participate in the group because you are not currently a member. * *Members must be approved before joining.* 
Your subscription to this group is still pending.
​


----------



## مهندس من مصر (25 يوليو 2011)

اوبي123 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اخي الكريم اشكرك على دعوتي لهذه الورشة وانا سعيد جدا جدا واتشرف بأن اكون من اوائل المشاركين فيها واتمنى ان اكون من اكثر المستفيدين منها ان شاء الله واتمنى اخي الكريم ان تعجل لنا بهذه الدورة .
> عندما قمت بالتسجيل في القروب جاءتني الرسالة التالية
> *you cannot view the group's ******* or participate in the group because you are not currently a member. * *members must be approved before joining.*
> ...



الشرف لى اخى الكريم بانضمامك الينا ...

بالنسبه للجروب علشان ميكونش فيه سبام حضرتك بتطلب التسجيل و انا بوافق و معنى الرساله ان عضويتك لازالت معلقه لحين موافقة المدير

و ان شاء الله سيكون اول الدروس السبت القادم


----------



## مهندس من مصر (25 يوليو 2011)

فيديو المقدمه 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ftv06PQwPoY

فى انتظار ارائكم


----------



## mostafa elkadi (26 يوليو 2011)

بجد مجهود رائع من البش مهندس هانى...............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اوبي123 (26 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله على بركة الله
اتمنى لك التوفيق , الآن سأقوم بتحميل المحاضرة الاولى وسأسجل متابعتي ان شاء الله بقدر الامكان على الرغم من انني اواجه ضغوطات شديدة في العمل والدوام طويل ولكن سأجتهد معك ان شاء الله واسأل الله التوفيق والسداد


----------



## magnum1272003 (26 يوليو 2011)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> المهندس احمد صبرى فينك .....


أخي العزيز المهندس هيثم أنا هنا بالعاصمة المقدسة ولكن طلعان عيني شوية لكن موجود معاكم إن شاء الله


----------



## magnum1272003 (26 يوليو 2011)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> شكرا لمرورك ...بس عندى استفسار ,,,, حضرتك تقصد ايه بصحح النيه ؟؟؟


مهندس هاني أظن الأخ يقصد بتصحيح النية أي جعل قصدك وتوجهك بهذا العمل وجه الله حتى تنال الثواب عليه والمصطلح الذي عبر به عن مراده هو غريب بعض الشيء ولكنه منتشر جدا على لسان الشباب ولاسيما المتأثرين بالأسر الدينية في الجامعات المصرية ومثله أيضا مصطلح تجديد النية وغيره فجزاه الله خيرا على النصح وجزاك الله خيرا على العمل وأسأل الله أن يجازيك به الخير الكثير ونحن معك إن شاء الله حتى يرى هذا العمل النور مع النهاية
أخوك 
أحمد صبري
مكة المكرمة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (26 يوليو 2011)

magnum1272003 قال:


> أخي العزيز المهندس هيثم أنا هنا بالعاصمة المقدسة ولكن طلعان عيني شوية لكن موجود معاكم إن شاء الله



طيب ممكن تليفونك وانا اكلمك ....


----------



## magnum1272003 (26 يوليو 2011)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> طيب ممكن تليفونك وانا اكلمك ....


هارسل ليك رقمي في رسالة خاصة


----------



## محمد مطر (28 يوليو 2011)

تحياتي لك أخي الكريم وشكرا لهذا الجهد المبذول، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...

ويشرفني أن أكون معكم...


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (28 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة لدورة الـ Primavera P6 للمهندس هانى اسماعيل 

الدورة ستبدأ ان شاء الله يوم السبت القادم 30-7-2011 فى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة 
على موقع اكاديمية الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد 
الدورة ستكون لايف مع المحاضر .... يعنى تقدر تسأل المحاضر ويجاوب عليك فى نفس الوقت كأنك معة فى قاعة واحدة 
وتقدر تشوف المحاضر وتسمعة ايضا .... وذلك على قاعات افتراضية على موقع الاكاديمية 

بادر بالتسجيل على الرابط التالى 

http://www1.aldarayn.com/ar/component/joomdle/detail/8---/22-------p6


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (30 يوليو 2011)

ده رابط المحاضرة الاولى اليوم ان شاء الله الساعة التاسعة مساء 
بتوقيت القاهرة 
http://authorlive.wiziq.com/aliveext/logintosession.aspx?SessionCode=lXU2Pa6uxCoYFeUNizcMMQ==


----------



## مهندس من مصر (1 أغسطس 2011)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
* 
* 
*ده رابط ملخص المحاضره الاولى فى ملتقى الدارين امس السبت 30 - يوليو - **2011 
* 
* 
* 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3mwmnyRS9U*


----------



## محمد مطر (1 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ الكريم نحن بانتظار الاستمرار بورشة العمل هذه حتى نصل إلى مستويات متقدمة في البرنامج..
للأسف كل الدورات التي تبدأ لا تصل إلى المستوى المتقدم، فنرجو أن تصلوا بهذه الدورة لذلك المستوى..
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (1 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ المهندس محمد مطر الدورة كاملة تبث مباشر على موقع اكاديمية ملتقى الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد


----------



## مهندس من مصر (5 أغسطس 2011)

مرفق ملف كراسة الكميات b.o.q سيتم الشرح عليه غدا السبت ان شاء الله


----------



## magnum1272003 (5 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *
> *
> *ده رابط ملخص المحاضره الاولى فى ملتقى الدارين امس السبت 30 - يوليو - **2011
> ...


جزاك الله أخانا هاني كل الخير
ولكن هل هذه هي المحاضرة كاملة؟؟


----------



## mostafa elkadi (6 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## مهندس من مصر (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

روابط المحاضره الثانيه مرفوعه على اليوتيوب activity list


4- Activity List Part 1 ------------------------------ الجزء الاول

4.1- Activity List Part 2 ------------------------------ الجزء الثانى

4.2 Activity list part 3 ------------------------------ الجزء الثالث

4.3 Activity List Part 4 ------------------------------ الجزء الرابع



مرفق ملف الاكسيل الموجود بالشرح

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس من مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> روابط المحاضره الثانيه مرفوعه على اليوتيوب activity list
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرًا يا هندسة وربنا يبارك فيك ويعينك


----------



## بشرى المجاهد (7 أغسطس 2011)

موفقييييييييين باذن الله وانا معكم باذن الله


----------



## loverpharaoh (8 أغسطس 2011)

Really no words can descripe your great effort 
Galah allah fe mezan hsanatak


----------



## محمد مطر (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير
وأدعو الله العلي القدير، أين يعينك في إتمام شرح البرنامج حتى الوصول إلى مستويات متقدمة، من الإخراجات والتقارير....


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس من مصر (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


روابط المحاضره الثالثه و الرابعه 

الجزء الاول

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWmHWArVhsc


الجزء الثانى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKgxlOgXOB0


الجزء الثالث

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbNeSAqFkE


الجزء الرابع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKPBg0VZxZ4

الجزء الخامس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BILjJfkiaKk


الجزء السادس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r36E7878xsc


----------



## gamal moustafa (14 أغسطس 2011)

Gazaka Allah Kol Khayr
really , i have nothing to say


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (18 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وياريت تستمر في رفع الدروس حتي نتفاعل معك


----------



## محمد مطر (21 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس من مصر (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

روابط المحاضره الخامسه على اليوتيوب لكورس ادارة المشروعات باستخدام البريمافيرا والاكسيل


الجزء الاول

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfpAtviUQZk


الجزء الثانى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq3a3ZgOl38


الجزء الثالث

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucThO8MemhA


الجزء الرابع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYqC566bGTc


الجزء الخامس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVPmdo-R1p0


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (22 أغسطس 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان أعمالك


----------



## semba_18 (22 أغسطس 2011)

والله ربنا يبارك لكم انا مش بقدر احضر المحاضرات على الهواء مباشرة بس بنزلها واتفر عليها والله ربنا يبارك لكم


----------



## Jamal (22 أغسطس 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اوبي123 (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة والله لا اجد ما اقوله لك اكثر من الدعاء لك في هذا الشهر الفضيل وفي هذه الايام المباركة واسأل الله تعالى ان يجزيك عنا خيرا وان يوفقك لما يحب ويرضى , 
افيدك اني من اوائل الذين سجلوا في هذه الدورة ولكن لظروف العمل وتضارب مواعيد محاضراتك مع دوام العمل لم استطع حضور اي محاضرة لايف ولكنني اقوم بتنزيل المحاضرات اول بأول ومن المتابعين لها والحمد لله استفدت كثيرا من الحلقات السابقة والشرح واضح واكثر من رائع واتمنى ان تواصل تألقك .


----------



## لؤي ابو ساره (26 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا مشترك جديد في هذا المتدى الجميل هل يامكاني مشاركتكم وانا تخصصي اداره مشاريع وانا 
طالب اداري ولست طالب هندسي لكن جميع المواضيع المعروضه هي في صميم دراستي ويمكن الاستفاده منكم او افادتكم 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## Chemical Eng25 (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام ونحن وكل الامة الاسلامية بخير انشاءالله...
جزى الله خيرا كل من قام على هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم، مشترك جديد بالمنتدى ولقيت الموضوع وحاليا بحمل في الدروس وانشاءالله من المتابعين والمتطوعين بما استطيع المشاركة فيه..
كل التحايا


----------



## اوبي123 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال وكل عام والجميع بخير وفي اتم الصحة والعافية
انا في الحقيقة مشترك في الدورة ولكن من بعد المحاضرة الخامسة لم يصلني اي ايميل , فهل الدورة توقفت بعد المحاضرة الخامسة لظروف العشر الأواخر من رمضان والعيد ام ان الدورة مستمرة وعندي مشكلة في الايميل ؟


----------



## safys (4 سبتمبر 2011)

متى سيتم استئناف المحاضرات مرة اخرى يا هندسة 

وكل عام وانت طيب 

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Nsync (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس هانى
واحشنى جداااا من أيام السعودية (القضيبي وتيرنر)

فكرتك جامدة جدا وعجبتنى وقررت إنى أنضم معاكم فى ورشة العمل إن شاء الله بفاعلية وإذا فيه أى دور معين محتاجه منى ياريت تبلغنى بيه هاتلاقينى معاك بإذن الله :56:


----------



## Nsync (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للناس اللى بيسألوا على المحاضرة رقم 6 هتكون إن شاء الله يوم السبت 10-09-2011


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*عاجل*



nsync قال:


> فكرتك جامدة جدا وعجبتنى وقررت إنى أنضم معاكم فى ورشة العمل إن شاء الله بفاعلية وإذا فيه أى دور معين محتاجه منى
> :56:



محتاجينك يا هندسة ممكن تبعتلى حسابك ال على الاسكاى بى او اى حساب 
علشان اعرف اتواصل معاك


----------



## Nsync (8 سبتمبر 2011)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> محتاجينك يا هندسة ممكن تبعتلى حسابك ال على الاسكاى بى او اى حساب
> علشان اعرف اتواصل معاك



بعتلك بياناتى على سكيب


----------



## مهندس من مصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

تم استئناف المحاضرات .,,,,,



6.1 Import and Export from Excel to primavera part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQpv7McEfM0



6.2 Import and Export from Excel to primavera part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEhwVM6PKv4


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة جميلة وان شاء الله ساكون مشارك


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه روابط المحاضرات على الفورشير 

المحاضرة الاولى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/K-hKXOXa/Lecture_1_.html

المحاضرة الثانية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/x4Rwkmo3/Lecture_2.html


المحاضرة الثالثة والرابعة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/Enpoh-Bw/Lecture_3__4.html

المحاضرة الخامسة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/u8s2z51k/Lecture_5.html


المحاضرة السادسة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/G-Vtk7mN/__online.html


-


----------



## مهندس من مصر (21 سبتمبر 2011)

روابط المحاضره السابعه على اليوتيوب

الجزء الاول

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzDoMe3GK9Q


الجزء الثانى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeQ-QLgsxvY


الجزء الثالث

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1mgpPbkmTY


الجزء الرابع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UP9YRpdjOY


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع يا هندسة ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aamm77 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرجو وضع روابط اخر محاضرة الخاصة بوضع الـ Resources في البريمافيرا حتى نتمكن من عمل ملفات البريمافيرا وارسالها للمهندس هاني
وجزاكم الله خيرا،،،


----------



## str (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك مهندس هاني
ومن وجهة نظري المتواضعة هذا افضل موضوع لشرح التخطيط با ستخدام البريمافيرا والاكسل
جعل الله تعبك في موازين حسناتك


----------



## *الظفيري* (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## سوزان شقير (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جازاك الله بخير مما فعلت شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

هل همدت الهمه ولا إيه يا مهندس هانى


----------



## اوبي123 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ياشباب بسأل المحاضرات وصلت المحاضرة رقم كم ؟
وهل يوجد روابط للمحاضرة الثامنة بصيغة غير .exe ؟


----------



## مهندس من مصر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

أسف على التأخير الفتره الماضيه بسبب انشغالى و ان شاء الله يتم استكمال الكورس ....وشكرا للجميع

**** سيتم رفع روابط المحاضرات برابط واحد لكل محاضره على اليوتيوب ..... (خلاص القناه بتاعت اليوتيوب بتاعتنا بقت بتقبل اكتر من 15 دقيقه ) ******


رابط المحاضره الثامنه على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcAb9X3kLgM


و جارى رفع المحاضره التاسعه


----------



## مهندس من مصر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

رابط المحاضره التاسعه على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPYCgrjjOEs​


----------



## اوبي123 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
*والله حقيقة الواحد لا يستطيع ان يجازيك بما تقدم بافضل من الدعاء , 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك لك في مالك وزوجك وولدك , وان يرزقك الجنة وان يحبب اليك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين , وان يرضى عنك وان يدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب*
واتمنى من الاخوة الاكارم الدعاء للباشمهندس بظهر الغيب فهذا اقل ما نقدمه له


----------



## mido mazika (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك خير يا مهندس هانى ويباركلك فى صحتك ومالك وعلمك


----------



## آغاميلاد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## seeker (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ارسلت طلب الإنضمام للمجموعة


----------



## sayedahmed330 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس هاني وجميع من شارك بالعمل
وموفقين بإذن الله


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس من مصر (19 أكتوبر 2011)

رابط المحاضره رقم 10 على اليوتيوب

10.Add Engineering Works To primavera and Shopdrawings tracking excel sheet.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## مهندس من مصر (30 أكتوبر 2011)

رابط المحاضره 11 على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBDT8F_0heQ​


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و قوى همتك إلى نهاية الكورس


----------



## bolbol (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً
وشكراً للجهد الرائع


----------



## محمد مطر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشرح
وربنا يعينك على إكمال هذا الكورس
تحياتي


----------



## safys (1 نوفمبر 2011)

والله الكورس ده رائع جدا جدا جدا
انا اول مرة اشوف شرح زى كده 
ربنا يباركلك يا هندسة فى اهلك ومالك وعلمك 

ويارب يعينك وتكملنا الكورس كله 

احنا فى انتظار الفيديو القادم بفارغ الصبر


----------



## مهندس من مصر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط المحاضره رقم 12 على اليوتيوب

http://youtu.be/rVhrXip4AC0​


----------



## akherief (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks engineer, Please can you tell me when will finished this program? 
Actualy I use only youtube videos, I don't take courses online, so Can I get certification at the end of courses?

Thank you.


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و زادك البسطة فى العلم و نفعك بك المسلمين و البشرية جميعاً


----------



## hesham zaki elhely (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يصلح حالك يابشمهندس هانى ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين وسلامى للمهندس هيثم المنسى الذي شرفت بالتعرف عليه اثناء عمله بالرياض


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



hesham zaki elhely قال:


> الله يصلح حالك يابشمهندس هانى ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين وسلامى للمهندس هيثم المنسى الذي شرفت بالتعرف عليه اثناء عمله بالرياض




السلام عليكم 
الله يسلمك يا هندسة 
اخبارك يا هندسة انا الان فى الرياض ... انت فينك


----------



## ممدوح حسين (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل مهندس هانى
رغم اننى اكتشفت الموضوع بالصدفة الااننى سعيد جدا بمتابعة محاضراتك وادعو اللة ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك والعاء لك بالتوفيق دائما واقتراح بسيط ان يتم تجميع الموضوع فى اسطوانة واحدة وبسعر رمزى وان تتبرع بهذا السعر لاى جهة تريدها لان العديد من المهندسين ولاسيما الشباب منهم لايملكون نت فى منازلهم ولاسيما فى الارياف او المدن الصغيرة حفظك اللة ووفقك الى الخير دائما


----------



## مهندس من مصر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط المحاضره رقم 13 على اليوتيوب و ملفات الاكسيل

http://youtu.be/gQ_R0B_GzJA

ملفات الاكسيل فى المرفقات


----------



## mrwisam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.. هل يمكنكم مساعدتي بتزويدي بفايل برامافيرا او مايكروسوفت بروجكت لجدول زمني متكامل لمشروع جسر لطريق سريع .. ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سوزان شقير (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يرد عنك و يعطيك العافية والصحة 
مشكور على الجهد والوقت يلي عم تعطي


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شراً جزيلاً على مجهودك يا مهندس هانى


----------



## hih2 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

أكرر دعاء اخي الكريم اوبي 123


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
والله حقيقة الواحد لا يستطيع ان يجازيك بما تقدم بافضل من الدعاء , 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك لك في مالك وزوجك وولدك ووالديك, وان يرزقك الجنة وان يحبب اليك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين , وان يرضى عنك وان يدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب، أمين

واتمنى من الاخوة الاكارم الدعاء للباشمهندس بظهر الغيب فهذا اقل ما نقدمه له*


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (10 ديسمبر 2011)

hih2 قال:


> أكرر دعاء اخي الكريم اوبي 123
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> ...


هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=276016&page=9#ixzz1g9o3UO4q


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
*والله حقيقة الواحد لا يستطيع ان يجازيك بما تقدم بافضل من الدعاء , 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك لك في مالك وزوجك وولدك ووالديك, وان يرزقك الجنة وان يحبب اليك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين , وان يرضى عنك وان يدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب، أمين*

هذا هو ابلغ رد علي اخلاصك وحبك للاخرين ارجو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (10 ديسمبر 2011)

hih2 قال:


> أكرر دعاء اخي الكريم اوبي 123
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> ...


هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=276016&page=9#ixzz1g9o3UO4q


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*والله حقيقة الواحد لا يستطيع ان يجازيك بما تقدم بافضل من الدعاء , *
*اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يبارك لك في مالك وزوجك وولدك ووالديك, وان يرزقك الجنة وان يحبب اليك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين , وان يرضى عنك وان يدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب، أمين*

هذا هو ابلغ رد علي اخلاصك وحبك للاخرين ارجو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ENG F (24 ديسمبر 2011)

طبعا نعجز عن كيفية الشكر لكم في هذا الانجاز الرائع جعله الباري عز جل في ميزانكم وبارك الله بكم 

شكر لكم اخواني


----------



## akherief (7 يناير 2012)

Salam Alikoum,

Where we can find the password to pass the test?

Thank you in advance
Engineer Ahmed


----------



## akherief (8 يناير 2012)

Any help?


----------



## philipamerica (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المحاضرات الجميلة اوى دى وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

و الله إنجاز رائع و لا نملك إلا ( من صنع إليه معروف فقال لفاعله جزاك الله خيرا فقد أبلغ في الثناء )


----------



## Nader Hussain (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ونتمنى منكم المزيد
زادكم الله من فضله وعلمه 
وشكرا


----------



## misho81 (31 يناير 2012)

اسال الله العظيم ان يزيدك فى علمك ونفعنا وايك بالعلم


----------



## hamadaherzoo (2 فبراير 2012)

فكره رائعه جداااااا


----------



## gamil_13 (4 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## adeb11 (19 فبراير 2012)

الاخ الحبيب الباش مهندس هاني
جزاك الله كل خير على تعبك ومجهودك الطيب وبارك الله لك بوقتك وعمرك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك امين يارب
والاخ الحبيب المهندس هيثم المنسي
متعودين على فضلك وبانتظار تحميل بقية المحاضرات على الفور شير او اي موقع تحميل حت تعم الفائدة
لان التحميل من اليوتيب كثيرصعب لحالة النت الضعيف
شكرا لكل من ساهم بهذه الدورة بانتظار المزيد
وتحية حب لمصر الطيبة ولكل ابنائها البررة


----------



## basyoo (19 فبراير 2012)

اشكر كل الناس المشتركين فى هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## basyoo (19 فبراير 2012)

نرجو من المهندسين الكرام ان يساعدونا فى كيفية تسعير البنود بطريقة سهلة


----------



## basyoo (19 فبراير 2012)

الطريقة التى اعلمها فى التسعير ان نحسب التكاليف المباشرة (مواد -عمالة - معدات ) ونزودعليها التكاليف الغير مباشرة (over head-risk-tax-over office) وفى الغالب تكون نسبة من التكاليف المباشرة ثم فى النهاية نضيف الربح ويكون نسبة من المشروع ككل وعادة من 10 % الى 20% وبعد ذلك نأخذ هذه القيمة ونقسمها على قيمة التكاليف المباشرة لنحصل على معامل التسعير ويكون فى حدود من 1.2 الى 1.6 تقريبا .
ثم نضرب تكلفة كل بند فى هذا المعامل لنحصل على سعر البند الذى يحاسب عليه المقاول المالك .


----------



## waled 123 (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزى الله القائمين على هذا العمل خير الجزاء وسامحونى يا إخوان فدائما أكون متطفلا عليكم لكن لا املك إلا أن أدعوا لكم دائما بالتوفيق والسداد . إلى غدا أفضل بإذن الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hmadamaxseres (12 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## المهندسه لى لى (5 أبريل 2012)

بجد كورس رائع
وفعلا عاجزه عن الشكر وتسلم ايديك
انا كنت عايزه اطلب من حضرتك ملف الباور بوينت اللى كنت بتشرح منه لانى هاخد الكورس بتاعك اذاكره وافهمه كويس جدا جدا و هيله بيله كده اقدمه مشروع تخرجى لدبلوم الدراسات العليا لانه بجد مشروع رائع وعاجبنى جدا


----------



## المهندسه لى لى (5 أبريل 2012)

على فكره انا طبعا مش هاخد الملف اللى حضرتك تعبت فيه واقدمه انا بس هتعلم منه وهيساعدنى فى انى اعمل ملف كويس لانى بصراحه ميح فيما يخص برامج الكمبيوتر يعنى انا هقتبس منك الفكره الجميله وهتعلم من الفيديوهات والملفات وبعدين اعمل المشروع بتاعى وربنا يجزيك عنى كل خير


----------



## acbayern (14 أبريل 2012)

*الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس هانى
أرجو قبولى معك فى الكورس هنا ومتابعك على الاكاديمية
اعتذر عن تأخرى ولكنى حديث العهد بالاكاديمية


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أبريل 2012)

​​عمل اكثر من رائع وشرح اكثر من رائع 
حقيقة عمل متميز من مهندس متميز

اسال الله ان ينفعه بعلمه وينفع به الامة وان يرفع قدره ويشرح صدره وييسر امره ويصلح باله وحاله ويرزقه العلم النافع والعمل الصالح والرزق الواسع


----------



## momar1181 (24 أبريل 2012)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا مهندس هاني
فقد ابليت بشكل ممتاز
لك كل الحب والمودة


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (12 مايو 2012)

ايه رايكم ياجماعه ناخد مشروع ونعملوه احنا ونمشي على نفس خطوات المهندس هاني وانا همدكم بوصف المشروع كامل وبس هنغير التواريخ لان المشروع قديم فاحنا هنحط تواريخ جديده ونشتغل عليهه


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (12 مايو 2012)

وياريت المهندس هاني يتابع بس ويتفرج على الشيتات ويوضح الاخطاء ان وجدت


----------



## gothic_darkman (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود........و هذا المنتدى اكثر من رائع


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 مايو 2012)

*مشكله مهمه مع برنامج بريمافييرا p6*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الى اخوانى الاعزاء اشكركم جميعاعلى هذا العمل الغير مسبوق الافى منتداناالحبيب منتدى الادارة الهندسيه 
بعد ان تعلمت البرنامج من خلال الفيديوهات وسطور الاوراق وصلت لدرجه لابأس بها فى البرنامج ولكن عندى مشكله بسيطه؟
المشكله تكمن انى عملت مشروع بسيط على بريمافييرا 6 وتم حفظه , ولكن بعد فترة قمت بعمل برنامج اخر على بريمافييرافوجدت ان البرنامج الزمنى القديم موجود على البرنامج مع الجديد وعند عمل تحديث للمشروع الجديدقام البرنامج بعمل تحديث للمشروع القديم مع الحديث وهذا مالا ارضاه او اطلبه وايضا اثنا الطباعه .....
فأرجو كيفيه التعامل مع البرامج الجديدةالتى يتم عملها بدون التأثير على البرامج القديمه وبدون عمليه حذف للبرنامج ؟ وكذلك اثناء الطباعه؟
شكرا جزيلا لجميع القائمين على هذة الرساله النبيله واشكركم من اعماق قلبى على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع...........


----------



## أبوتقي (22 يونيو 2012)

مجهود رائع 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبوتقي (22 يونيو 2012)

عندي مشكلة 
جالي مشروع كل شئ مكتوب بالعربي 
عند عمل import في البرنامج تظهر الكتابة غير مفهومة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا , و*ممكن تحميل كتاب المحاضرات وملف القاموس مرة اخرة*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 يونيو 2012)

ندعو الله بالخير لكل من يجيب استفسارات الاخوة الزملاء
او يطرح لنا ملفا مفيدا 

يرفع به المستوى الفني و العلمي و التقني لكل اخوتنا المهندسين في امتنا العربية 


كل الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## Abomjahed (7 يوليو 2012)

مشكور جداً على الشرح ده


بس يا ريت تعيد روابط (الكتاب، والقاموس) لأنها متعطلة ..
​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

س يا ريت تعيد روابط (الكتاب، والقاموس) لأنها متعطلة ..
​


----------



## omasa (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اسال الله ان ينفعه بعلمه وينفع به الامة وان يرفع قدره ويشرح صدره وييسر امره ويصلح باله وحاله ويرزقه العلم النافع والعمل الصالح والرزق الواسع

اتمنى لو امكن اعادة رفع روابط جديدة للكتاب والقاموس جزاكم الله خيراً ​


----------



## eng_shady (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أنا مهندس شادي برجاء الافادة أنا عملت شيتِ Activity list و بعد كده عملت فيل البريمافيرا و دخلت أول نشاط في الأنشطة و هوه الحفر و حطيتلو البادجت يونيت من الرسورس بس المشكلة ان بعد كده ظهرلي 0ر.س في البادجت توتال كوست ياريت تفيدني أعمل ايه في المشكلة دي و شكرا على المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## EmadEzzat (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر للمهندس هانى على هذة المحاضرات الرائعة


----------



## bassam alsayeg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و الله و الله و الله اي احد بيفيد احد باي علم يكون هذا الشخص مبارك به من الله تعالى


----------



## bassam alsayeg (29 ديسمبر 2012)

عندي كم سؤال في البريمافيرا انا من العراق ارجو المساعدة لطفا

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مهندس بسام الصائغ من العراق اود الاستفسار من السادة الاعزاء عن مايلي :- 
1. مافائدة الــــــ level of effort و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
2. ماذا نعني Activity splitting و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
3. ماهو Cash flow و اين اجد اهميته وفي اي الحالات ؟
4 . ماهو linking projects و كيف نعمله ؟ هل نعمله عند ربطنا بأ enterprise ?
5. ومتى نعمل resource lag و ما الفائدة من هذه الغاية ؟
6. عند عمل مقارنة لفترتين زمنيتين لفقرة ( نشاط ) لمورد واحد كما موضح في شرح مهندس الاصيل باستخدام store period performancr لاتظهر لدي الـــ edite performance لاظهار جدول يبين المقارنة بين الفترتين ؟ 
7. مالفرق بين defualt unit/time and max unit / time وهل تاثر احدهما على الاخر ؟
8. مالفرق بين مصطلحي cost and budget واين استخدامهما الصحيح في البرنامج ؟ 
9.هل المقصود بــ update progress هو اعطاء نسب الانجاز للوقت و الايدي العاملة و تفعيل الموارد للفقرات ( النشاطات ) ام يقصد غير ذلك ؟ 
10. من اين يمكنني اظهار تقرير الـــ cash flow و هل يوجد عمود في الــresources pageيمكن اظهار ذلك وكم نوع للــ cash flow ? 
11. عند عمل baseline و ظهر لنا تاخر بعض الفقرات كالحفر و الصب مالحل الذي نعمله لمعالجة هذه الازمة هل في leveling resources ام في extension time مع اضافة مبالغ اضافية لذلك ومالمقصود في extension time في البرنامج و من اين يمكنني اظهاره ؟ 

مع التقدير و الاحترام ارجو اجابتي و افائدتي بمعلوماتكم و من ثم افادة الجميع و جعلها في ميزان حسناتكم . 
ارجو اجابتي ولفائدة الجميع مع تقديري و احترامي


----------



## medo shaheen (3 مايو 2013)

يا جماعه حد عنده الملفات اللى شرح على اساسها المهندس هانى (ملفات الاكسل وبروجكت شارتر)


----------



## abu saif (12 مايو 2013)

تستحق التحية و الإكرام
استمر فأنت شعلة وسط الظلام
تحياتي و السلام


----------



## مهندس من مصر (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكم اخوانى الاعزاء و بارك الله فيكم و افاد بكم فلقد اثرت فى كثيرا كلماتكم الرقيقه ودفعتنى دفعا الى بذل مزيد من الجهد لمساعدة الاخرين. لمن سالنى عن كيفية استخدام الماده العلميه الموجوده بالكورس فانا ااكد بانى متنازل عن جميع الحقوق الملكيه الفكريه لوجه الله تعالى ..... بمعنى انه يمكنك نسخها و نشرها و توزيعها بدون اذن مسبق منى بشرط ان لاتكون للاغراض التجاريه .....ولا اهتم ان تم وضع اسمى عليها او لا ..... أتمنى لكم التوفيق و ادعو الله تعالى ان يوفقنى الى عمل كورس جديد يكون افضل من الكورس الاول باذن الله.


----------



## wahamdy (26 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس هانى 
جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى ان تكون متابعا لموضوعك حتى الان فقد استفدنا الكثير من جهد حضرتك فى الكورس جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

حضرتك ليك فيديو بتشرح فيه تحميل العماله والمعدات وكنت بتستخدم ملف اكسيل فيه معدلات قياسيه للانتاجيه 

انا دورت على المعدلات دى كتير وحضرتك عارف انها شىء صعب تقديره ومشكله اننا لا نجد استجابه من المواقع لعمل معدلات انتاجيه خاصه بالشركه او المكان 

ارجو لو حضرتك متابع ترفع لنا ملف اكسيل بالمعدلات القياسيه 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essam914 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود المبارك بإذن الله


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (8 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط القاموس لا يعمل


----------



## amany ezzat (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ألف شكر 
ولكن روابط الكتاب والقاموس مش شغالين !


----------



## smasem66 (24 فبراير 2014)

هل ملف التكست والقاموس الخاص بالورشه موجود

انا بحثت عنه كتير ولم اجده


----------



## essam914 (1 مارس 2014)

المهندس هاني اسماعيل ... بدأت أتابع أعمالك منذ شهور على اليوتيوب والموقع و المحصلة = أجزل الله لك المثوبة والأجر وجمعنا و إياكم في جنات النعيم - كثر الله من أمثالك - استفدت منك كثيرا


----------



## مهندس من مصر (27 مارس 2014)

أخوانى الاعزاء ... للاسف لم يتم عمل القاموس و الكتاب. بالنسبه الى باقى الملفات المذكوره فى الكورس فقد جمعتها ووضعتها على حسب الدروس و يمكنكم تحميلها من الرابط التالى 
كورس اونلاين مجانى : كيفية انشاء برنامج زمنى باستخدام البريمافيرا | Planning Engineer


----------



## Badrhelal111 (16 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (16 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (17 مارس 2015)

مجهود رائع
شكرا لك يا باشمهندس


----------



## eyad_abd (31 مايو 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير يا غالي


----------



## eslam elgharib (13 أكتوبر 2015)

ممكن ملفات الاكسيل الاخيره للدوره


----------

